# Scared to pin my home brew



## Hard2Gain (Nov 18, 2013)

So a couple of weeks ago I got the bright idea of trying out a new recipe for my current cycle. I'm currently running a gram of test and wanted to brew my test E at 333mg/ml so I could only pin 3ml a week. I used dtones recipe for this which was 

10g powder
20% bb (6ml i believe)
3% ba (.9ml)

It suspended and held just to make 30 ml of beautiful gear. A couple of days later I pinned 1ml into each quad and the next day started the worst pain I've ever felt from an injection! I could hardly walk for over a week and had to tell everyone I had a pulled muscle. It literally took 8 days for this pain to subside and I'm not really sure where I ****ed up. I'm half tempted to try it one more time in the glute to see if it was a one time thing but I'm scared shittless after the last pin. Any suggestions or comments??


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2013)

Hard2Gain said:


> So a couple of weeks ago I got the bright idea of trying out a new recipe for my current cycle. I'm currently running a gram of test and wanted to brew my test E at 333mg/ml so I could only pin 3ml a week. I used dtones recipe for this which was
> 
> 10g powder
> 20% bb (6ml i believe)
> ...



Well this is what happens when you don't know what your doing bro!

Test E needs NO BB

3% BA is high bro

Pharm Grade Test uses .9% BA you used 3%

BA around 1% to 1.5% is best IMO

You have a high concentration and high BA, BA will cause pain but at 3% it shouldn't be that bad maybe you made a mistake and added more.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Well this is what happens when you don't know what your doing bro!
> 
> Test E needs NO BB
> 
> ...



Test e at doesn't need BB but does this mean you shouldn't use it? Or simply that it's not needed?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Test e at doesn't need BB but does this mean you shouldn't use it? Or simply that it's not needed?



Some still use it others don't it's just not needed but you can, It will not cause pain in fact it's used to avoid pain in the injection site.


----------



## Hard2Gain (Nov 18, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Well this is what happens when you don't know what your doing bro!
> 
> Test E needs NO BB
> 
> ...



So you're saying you can brew it with just 1.5% BA and GSO with the powder? I knew I came to the right place with this.


----------



## Hard2Gain (Nov 18, 2013)

I've shot stuff with a high BA concentrate and it feels more like it burns going in. This pain was more of an ache starting the next day like The gear crashed in my muscle. I've been going over the brew in my head and I'm 100% sure I didn't add anything extra of anything. 

Any suggestions of what I should do with the gear? As in try it again, trash it, or maybe trying to add another 10ml of oil and making it 250mg/ml?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Some still use it others don't it's just not needed but you can, It will not cause pain in fact it's used to avoid pain in the injection site.



Got it. I know test e has pretty good solubility but still see many ppl adding BB to it. Thanks for the tip


----------



## HDH (Nov 18, 2013)

Not a brewer here so I'm asking a question.

Would it be possible to brew another 10g of powder without the ba and bb, mix the two brews together and cut the original ba/bb content in half for 60ml?

HDH


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2013)

HDH said:


> Not a brewer here so I'm asking a question.
> 
> Would it be possible to brew another 10g of powder without the ba and bb, mix the two brews together and cut the original ba/bb content in half for 60ml?
> 
> HDH



Yes, this would be just like added more GSO to cut it but instead you keep your dosage, if it's a compound that needs BB then add that in also.

I actually think this is a smart idea.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 18, 2013)

Whoever posted this original recipe should be executed.....There is no reason to add BB (a solvent) to a recipe when its not needed.  I dont know about u guys but I would rather keep my solvent intake at a min. if possible.  Too many phoney recipes flying around the net, I am certain many get ill or sick by believing what is posted on the internet.....


----------



## grind4it (Nov 19, 2013)

Not trying to hijack the thread. Just curious how much could you possibly save by brewing Test yourself? ...at the end of the day Test E/C is freakin cheap and you don't have to worry about getting popped for importing powder or facing distribution charges if LE kicks in the door.

This thread kinda sums up the quality control aspect of home brewing. I say fukk it leave it to the experts.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread. Just curious how much could you possibly save by brewing Test yourself? ...at the end of the day Test E/C is freakin cheap and you don't have to worry about getting popped for importing powder or facing distribution charges if LE kicks in the door.
> 
> This thread kinda sums up the quality control aspect of home brewing. I say fukk it leave it to the experts.



Are we able to answer that question or would it violate a rule?


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 19, 2013)

grind4it said:


> This thread kinda sums up the quality control aspect of home brewing. I say fukk it leave it to the experts.



If only we could get a couple of experts to weigh in on this thread . . .


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> If only we could get a couple of experts to weigh in on this thread . . .



Catch your drift lol but is price talk allowed here or so long as it's not specifics???


----------



## Popeye (Nov 19, 2013)

Its a rather simple answer...of course you could save money if you get powder and brew yourself...


----------



## Popeye (Nov 19, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Catch your drift lol but is price talk allowed here or so long as it's not specifics???


no price talk!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Its a rather simple answer...of course you could save money if you get powder and brew yourself...



I think you misunderstood me brother. I know I could save a butt load of moolah and am planning to brew soon but I was asking if I could give specifics to answer the question for Grind. I'm not sure what the rules are about price talk here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Popeye said:


> no price talk!



Got it. Won't say anything besides agreeing with you: you do save money by doing it yourself but you better trust yourself with sterile practices and familiarize yourself with the process should you head down that route.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 19, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Got it. Won't say anything besides agreeing with you: you do save money by doing it yourself but you better trust yourself with sterile practices and familiarize yourself with the process should you head down that route.


Agreed..unless you know how to brew from a legit brewer and ALL of his practices, Id leave it to the experts... not just some post with a recipe...


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 19, 2013)

If only there were a private place Doc and Grind could discuss this.  Oh well.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 19, 2013)

Did this guy save $$$ by doing it himself, I doubt it due to the fact the recipe he used was incorrect.  Some of u may inject this recipe into your bodies, I for 1 would not.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 19, 2013)

If you factor in all of the equipment and your time, how much do you really save?  I think it's like changing the oil in your car.  Yes, you could do it, and the raw costs are less, but you need to go buy all of the tools and supplies, do the work, find a container for the old oil, make another trip to recycle it, find a place to store the tools, clean up etc.  I can see the appeal of doing it to prove that you can, otherwise it just seems like a pain in the ass to me


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> If you factor in all of the equipment and your time, how much do you really save?  I think it's like changing the oil in your car.  Yes, you could do it, and the raw costs are less, but you need to go buy all of the tools and supplies, do the work, find a container for the old oil, make another trip to recycle it, find a place to store the tools, clean up etc.  I can see the appeal of doing it to prove that you can, otherwise it just seems like a pain in the ass to me



I do my own oil changes...lol

Nobody has worked on my car but my father and myself, except the brakes being done under warranty lol. I'm a hands on person.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> If you factor in all of the equipment and your time, how much do you really save?  I think it's like changing the oil in your car.  Yes, you could do it, and the raw costs are less, but you need to go buy all of the tools and supplies, do the work, find a container for the old oil, make another trip to recycle it, find a place to store the tools, clean up etc.  I can see the appeal of doing it to prove that you can, otherwise it just seems like a pain in the ass to me



You don't save on batch one. But the rest of the batches you do. Much of the equipment is re used or cheaper when bought in multiples.

The caveat is the brew needs to understand hygeine. A recipe can be followed like baking muffins. But if you don't understand hygeine you will create an unsanitary brew but also an unhealthy living environment from inadequate ventulation. 

Just be safe guys.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 19, 2013)

I used to HAVE to do everything myself, but I've out grown it.  I will gladly pay a little more and not get my hands dirty.


----------



## HDH (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya, screw that. I'll pay the extra too. Not saying personal homebrew is bad. It's just not worth it to me. I like my little box that holds my shit. LOL

HDH


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 20, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread. Just curious how much could you possibly save by brewing Test yourself? ...at the end of the day Test E/C is freakin cheap and you don't have to worry about getting popped for importing powder or facing distribution charges if LE kicks in the door.
> 
> This thread kinda sums up the quality control aspect of home brewing. I say fukk it leave it to the experts.



^^^Thats what I'm saying…


----------



## Hard2Gain (Nov 20, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Did this guy save $$$ by doing it himself, I doubt it due to the fact the recipe he used was incorrect.  Some of u may inject this recipe into your bodies, I for 1 would not.



I'm very curious about why you would not inject this recipe? Just because it has 20% bb? is this harmful to you?


----------



## Hard2Gain (Nov 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't save on batch one. But the rest of the batches you do. Much of the equipment is re used or cheaper when bought in multiples.
> 
> The caveat is the brew needs to understand hygeine. A recipe can be followed like baking muffins. But if you don't understand hygeine you will create an unsanitary brew but also *an unhealthy living environment from inadequate ventulation.*
> 
> Just be safe guys.



I'm confused about the ventulation part… I've brewed several times (apparently using bad recipes) and never have had any kind of fumes, smoke, or vapors. I'd like to know more about this aspect. 

With the hygiene part as long as you use sterile vials and beakers (I use a pressure cooker) and sterile whatman filters the gear should come out safe correct?


----------



## Bicepticon (Nov 20, 2013)

Home brew can be beneficial. However, It SUCKS, training for a meet, on your own gear and being sick or uncomfortable the whole cycle!. Its better to buy from trusted, well known bro's.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hard2Gain said:


> I'm very curious about why you would not inject this recipe? Just because it has 20% bb? is this harmful to you?



BB is a solvent. It's used in certain applications bc the solute will not dissolve fully in the carrier oil. The solvent helps this process. Adding a BB to a basic test e recipe is NOT needed and therefor you're just adding extra chemicals into a process that's already delicate. Idk about you but the less shit I can get away with and not put in my body the better.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hard2Gain said:


> I'm confused about the ventulation part… I've brewed several times (apparently using bad recipes) and never have had any kind of fumes, smoke, or vapors. I'd like to know more about this aspect.
> 
> With the hygiene part as long as you use sterile vials and beakers (I use a pressure cooker) and sterile whatman filters the gear should come out safe correct?



Ventilation is important bc there are contaminants in any environment but a sterile one in a lab or hospital. Proper ventilation will allow contaminants to be sucked out of your work area and not allow new contaminants to be introduced to your environment. When you're working with things like clen or t3 which have minimum effective doses in the milligrams, it becomes even more important as you could potentially be breathing in thousands of mg's of clen.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 21, 2013)

In order to get the powders to melt at whatever temperature required, there will be fumes produced.  Thus u should always wear eye and face protection so your not exposed to the fumes which may contain heavy metals....




Hard2Gain said:


> I'm confused about the ventulation part… I've brewed several times (apparently using bad recipes) and never have had any kind of fumes, smoke, or vapors. I'd like to know more about this aspect.
> 
> With the hygiene part as long as you use sterile vials and beakers (I use a pressure cooker) and sterile whatman filters the gear should come out safe correct?


----------



## Ryankely (Nov 21, 2013)

Your fine, 20% bb will not hurt you. your brew hurts because of the concentration. (Higher concentrations need different solvents to be painless)Filter a ml and a half or so of Gso into each vial and shoot away cowboy.


----------



## 502 (Dec 1, 2013)

I used to toy with the idea of homebrewing, I don't think I'd mess with it. I'm pretty happy with the gear I'm getting and the price I'm getting it for.


----------



## meat (Feb 20, 2014)

Ryankely said:


> Your fine, 20% bb will not hurt you. your brew hurts because of the concentration. (Higher concentrations need different solvents to be painless)Filter a ml and a half or so of Gso into each vial and shoot away cowboy.



What's gso?


----------



## meat (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's a recipe from a raw powder guy I'm now wondering about for test e:

Testosterone Enanthate
250mg/ml - 100ml 
25 gram Testosterone Ethanate powder (18.75ml)
2ml BA (2%)
10ml BB (10%)
69.25ml Oil
Is this wrong?


----------



## meat (Feb 20, 2014)

meat said:


> What's gso?



Grape seed oil. Sorry.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

meat said:


> Here's a recipe from a raw powder guy I'm now wondering about for test e:
> 
> Testosterone Enanthate
> 250mg/ml - 100ml
> ...



I think you don't need BB at that concentration for test e. You can get it to hold in solution with BA alone as it's solubility is pretty high but someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

Also the recipe is flawed. 1g of test E will displace .943ml from everything I've read so 25mg of test e will displace 23.575ml of volume. Using the recipe you were given means you're adding in more oil than you should be (to achieve 100ml @ 250mg/ml) so in essence you're under dosing your own brew.


----------



## meat (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I think you don't need BB at that concentration for test e. You can get it to hold in solution with BA alone as it's solubility is pretty high but someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Also the recipe is flawed. 1g of test E will displace .943ml from everything I've read so 25mg of test e will displace 23.575ml of volume. Using the recipe you were given means you're adding in more oil than you should be (to achieve 100ml @ 250mg/ml) so in essence you're under dosing your own brew.



Thanks for the reply! Sounds like you know your stuff. Here's an example of what a ML of pharmaceutical depo test looks like:
Each mL of the 200 mg/mL solution contains:

Testosterone cypionate...........................................200 mg
Benzyl benzoate...........................................0.2 mL
Cottonseed oil...........................................560 mg
Benzyl alcohol (as preservative) ...........................................9.45 mg

Problem is I have no clue how to convert those milligrams over to ML's. if I could do that, I could multiply by 10 for a 10 ML vial, or 100 for a 100 ML vial. Any ideas?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

If you're worried about it, just write "Uncle Z" on the labels, and sell then on IMF.



I'm kidding.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you're worried about it, just write "Uncle Z" on the labels, and sell then on IMF.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding.



Hahahaha. Now that is funny stuff!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 20, 2014)

meat said:


> Thanks for the reply! Sounds like you know your stuff. Here's an example of what a ML of pharmaceutical depo test looks like:
> Each mL of the 200 mg/mL solution contains:
> 
> Testosterone cypionate...........................................200 mg
> ...



http://www.everydayfitness.net/steroid-powder-calculator.html


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

meat said:


> Thanks for the reply! Sounds like you know your stuff. Here's an example of what a ML of pharmaceutical depo test looks like:
> Each mL of the 200 mg/mL solution contains:
> 
> Testosterone cypionate...........................................200 mg
> ...



To convert to ml from mg you would need to know how much displacement there is for each compound given the figures you have. Those numbers should be able to be found online but I don't have them off the top of my head. Another way to do it would be to just figure out how much BA, BB, and hormone you need, dissolve them together and hen fill up your beaker to whatever total volume you need with the oil of your choice.


----------



## meat (Feb 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> http://www.everydayfitness.net/steroid-powder-calculator.html



Thanks! I was checking that site out last night, and found some good stuff there! I tried the calc on my ipad a second ago, and 45ML's of bb to make 250ML of 250mg/ML test e? Ouch!


----------



## meat (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> To convert to ml from mg you would need to know how much displacement there is for each compound given the figures you have. Those numbers should be able to be found online but I don't have them off the top of my head. Another way to do it would be to just figure out how much BA, BB, and hormone you need, dissolve them together and hen fill up your beaker to whatever total volume you need with the oil of your choice.



This is why I should have done more in math and chemistry years ago. Lol! What I'm basically trying to do is mimic the depo-test I get prescribed, which is totally painless. I'll check when the insert that comes in the 10ML vial box when I get home and see if it's less vague than what I found on the net. Would be nice to find out EXACTLY THE gram weight, bb in ML's, and ba in ML's used per 10ML vial...


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 20, 2014)

meat said:


> Thanks! I was checking that site out last night, and found some good stuff there! I tried the calc on my ipad a second ago, and 45ML's of bb to make 250ML of 250mg/ML test e? Ouch!



No BB needed in Test E and only 1 to 1.4% of BA is needed in anything.

Test E 250:

Oil = 200ml
Power = 62.5g
BA = 3ml


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> No BB needed in Test E and only .01 to .015 of BA is needed in anything.
> 
> Test E 250:
> 
> ...



That's amazing. So no worries about it crashing?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 1, 2014)

meat said:


> That's amazing. So no worries about it crashing?



Test e has a high solubility. From what I gather, solvents are only NEEDED at higher concentrations.


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Test e has a high solubility. From what I gather, solvents are only NEEDED at higher concentrations.



That's great! I don't like the high concentrations due to pip, and am willing to pin 3ml's per syringe. Does the same hold true for primo, npp, and masteron? If I can get away with a STERILE solution that doesn't crash, and little to no pip, I'll be happier than can be! Meaning no BB in any of these?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Test e has a high solubility. From what I gather, solvents are only NEEDED at higher concentrations.





meat said:


> That's great! I don't like the high concentrations due to pip, and am willing to pin 3ml's per syringe. Does the same hold true for primo, npp, and masteron? If I can get away with a STERILE solution that doesn't crash, and little to no pip, I'll be happier than can be! Meaning no BB in any of these?



Always use BA always I never use more then 1.4% 

Test E, EQ and Deca

100% GSO
1 to 1.4% BA

You always need BA to help perverse it!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> No BB needed in Test E and only 1 to 1.4% of BA is needed in anything.
> 
> Test E 250:
> 
> ...





meat said:


> That's amazing. So no worries about it crashing?



CORRECTION 

No BB needed in Test E and only 1 to 1.4% of BA is needed in anything.

The way I wrote it before is how it would look in an only calculator.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

meat said:


> That's amazing. So no worries about it crashing?



Test E should not crash bro the powder melts at room temperature.


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> CORRECTION
> 
> No BB needed in Test E and only 1 to 1.4% of BA is needed in anything.
> 
> The way I wrote it before is how it would look in an only calculator.



Ok, so no BB in anything such as primo, npp, masteron, etc.,? And the lower BA sounds very good to me!


----------



## wideback (Mar 14, 2014)

Are you scared to Pin what you order thru the Mail? I brew everything I put In my body..I know its Sterile..I Know its dosed properly..I know EXACTLY whats in it.. I use all USP grade solvents..I use pre-filtered G.S.O. which may be overkill because I filter again, even with the extra steps It still comes out to 5.25$ a bottle. If you send to even a reputable lab, you dont know if that guy was hungover ...having personall issues and his head wasnt in the game, forgot this , too much of that ,you get my picture.


----------

